# Trackmania United Forever



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

I just bought the russian version of TMU, but when i want to change the language to english I'm getting bad language file error, I tried deleting russian language in the game directory, but that didn't help.


----------



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

Also, is it somehow possible to remove that ManiaZone thing in the game?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
why did you bought the game in russian language?
is this the original game or a copy?


----------



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought the cd key from a russian site that sells game cd keys. Its a legit cd key, i think it is original.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Where did you get the game from, and didn't it come with a CD key?


----------



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought it from gamepood.ee and i ordered the cd key onto my e-mail.
The site is in estonian, so you won't problably understand.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The game should have come with a CD key included. Contact gamepood and ask them to replace your Russian version with an English version, or mail TM:UF tech support - [email protected]

GamePood - TrekManija : United Forever


----------



## Alari (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay, but is there a way to remove those ads in game?I mean that maniazone?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not sure. Try the ManiaZones forums - Mania Zones - Index - they have Estonian and Russian language sections that might be able to give more advice about changing the game's language settings and removing ads.


----------

